# how to mount an exe file as cd image on mac



## mish mash (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all 

I'm matthieu and nu to this site as well as mac.
Could any1 help by telling me how to mount an exe file as cd image on mac so I can start my windows installation via parallel...I looked around but didn't find solutions....help please
Thanx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

An .exe file is not a CD image, and therefore can't be mounted as such. It is a Windows executable file, or in other words, a program. To install Windows, you need to have a legal copy of Windows, and that will be on a CD or DVD. Then all you have to do is stick it in the disk drive and then Parallels will see it.


----------



## mish mash (Feb 19, 2010)

thanx I should have mentioned this... As a student I got a version of windows via the college and I got to download it for windows site. Now I managed with that file to create a disk image with the exe file and it worked... It install windows on the machine but a new problem occurred.
I need to partition my drive and it won't do it as I need to repair my drive. 
The drive won't repair so I have to backup my system via TM, then format the drive and reinstall the backup. This is a scary moment for me as I never done that and I'm s**t scared I will loose my data. This leads me to another question that should be asked in a new topic but as it is directly related I will ask it there ( please if I need to open a nu thread about it let me know)

The question is: Once backed up Do I simply reformat my main drive and when it ll restart it ll ask me if I have the install dvd or if I have a backup right???...... and it will be strait forward to do right?????? no tricky business right??????

thanx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Depends on how you backed it up. If you used TimeMachine, then when you boot from the Install DVD, you should see an option to restore from a TimeMachine backup. At which case your system should be as it was before you reformatted the drive.


----------



## mish mash (Feb 19, 2010)

The only thing is I don't have an install dvd... when I bought my Mac ( new) the os was on it already... so I don't have a disk. Can I boot from an time machine backupof the install cd is a must..?

thanx


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

No, Time Machine backups are not bootable. Also, I have to question your buying it new, and it not having the DVDs. Every new Mac come with two DVDs, one to install the OS, and a second to install the apps and test the hardware. If it was missing those, then you got scammed.


----------



## mish mash (Feb 19, 2010)

that is what I thought .... meep.... got round it using parallel but it is not too reliable. I got my mac from uni, it came with osx installed as well as the apps...... no dvd... I agree this is b*****s but I guess for a third of the price I ll not complain.....yet.

Anyway thanx for the clarifications it helped ........peace


----------

